# Tap Water for Reef Tank?



## clock906 (Nov 22, 2007)

Do I have to use reverse osmosis water for a reef/saltwater tank?

Is is okay to use treated tap water with the standard salt mix? (as long as salinity is the same?)
What about purified tap water that go thru a standard filter meant for human consumption?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Some might say tap water is ok, but the reason you use Ro/DI water is to remove any impurities in the water so you don't end up with nutrient issues (phosphates and silicates) which can contribute a large part to algae issues.

Use RO water from the start and save yourself a lot of trouble.


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

I use only tap water with prime, mind you most times i double the dose, and have never really had a problem although i have green algae growing on my back wall but i kinda like to see it lol but that is just me...i think RO water helps keep the things you worry about to a minimal.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

i use strictly tap water with prime.. but i do have silicate and phosphate build up over time and i have to add Chemi Pure Elite to my filter to remove this build-up but it does work.. but at 25 dollars per bag of chemi pure and i need two, thats 50 bucks every 4-6 months.. 100 a year.. a r/o unit can be had for under 200.00 but i find this less work then an r/o unit.. though i will be getting one as it the easiest way to do auto top off for evaporation from what ive read and thats the biggest issue i have.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I use tap water. with Prime. No issue. I will look into chemipure. cablemike PM me with what it does exactly please.


----------



## tropicalfishlover1220 (Jan 12, 2009)

+1 tap water with prime (sometimes without for a small water change) and carbon

as for filters like brita, some say that it uses coconut shells for the carbon filter that might lead to increased nitrates. Plus it takes a super long time and is the same as running carbon in your tank


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I use...

Clearmax
Denitrate 
carbon in my tank.


----------



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

John of NAFB told me he uses tap water for all his tanks

I personally have RO/DI set up


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

clock906 said:


> Do I have to use reverse osmosis water for a reef/saltwater tank?
> 
> Is is okay to use treated tap water with the standard salt mix? (as long as salinity is the same?)
> What about purified tap water that go thru a standard filter meant for human consumption?


If you can't get RO/DI water, any filtered water would be better than Tap water, and Tap water being the last. LFS may use tap water as RO/DI in large quantity can get expensive, but it'd be difficult to control what occurs in your tank.

Definitely for top-offs use RO/DI or filtered water. Otherwise, you are accumulating other elements over time.

RO/DI water is perfectly suited for human consumption too.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I will not put water directly from the tap into my SW tank. Currently I have Canadian Springs deliver water to my apartment every 4 weeks or buy water from the store. 4L is $2.50 and is a perfect size for top ups.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I will not put water directly from the tap into my SW tank. Currently I have Canadian Springs deliver water to my apartment every 4 weeks or buy water from the store. 4L is $2.50 and is a perfect size for top ups.


yes but spring water can have a very high TDS value.. minerals and metals in levels much higher then tap water.. minerals are usually beneficial to humans but not always the case with corals. I just finished testing my water and everything is perfect.. Prime,Carbon and Chemi-Pure Elite seems to remove all impurities from the water.. Though I do change my carbon monthly and i use about a half a litre of carbon in my filter.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They also deliver RO water


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*R/O VS Tap*

Another great debate here...

But reality is all depends where you live and the season of the year for all those tap water users...

R/O on the other hand makes you a candidate for the most atrocious/anti-ecological award ever.

Works more or less like the tar sands in Alberta for every gallon of water produced you waste 4 or 5 so there are options...

There is a company called PolyBiomarine that makes a filter which produces ideal water for salt water applications as well high purification with no waste.

The choice is yours...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I know most don't but if you get a high efficiency RO unit or a pressure booster and the recycle the waste water (pump it back into pipes) then you're eco for sure.

Although I'm sure 90% of people who use RO filters don't do either.


----------

